# Profanity In Films & Pandering to a Youthful & Black Audience



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

I have no objection to profanity in films when it is used in realistic circumstances as such in real life, however I watched a couple of movies depicting WW 2 where the profanities that were used were not even common place in the 40's particularly among Caucasians. Do the screen writers feel they must do this to attract a black or more youthful audience?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have no objection to profanity in films when it is used in realistic circumstances as such in real life, however I watched a couple of movies depicting WW 2 where the profanities that were used were not even common place in the 40's particularly among Caucasians. Do the screen writers feel they must do this to attract a black or more youthful audience?



Sorry Lon I understand the question about possibly attracting a more youthful audience in films...which I agree is a great possibility as profanity seems second nature to so much of the youth today sadly, but how do Black people come into this any more than Caucasian, or Asian, or any other race or creed for that matter...? Not trying to cause an argument at all, but  I'm genuinely perplexed


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry Lon I understand the question about possibly attracting a more youthful audience in films...which I agree is a great possibility as profanity seems second nature to so much of the youth today sadly, but how do Black people come into this any more than Caucasian, or Asian, or any other race or creed for that matter...? Not trying to cause an argument at all, but  I'm genuinely perplexed



I was thinking the same..  Are we to glean from the OP that Blacks use more profanity than other races?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry Lon I understand the question about possibly attracting a more youthful audience in films...which I agree is a great possibility as profanity seems second nature to so much of the youth today sadly, but how do Black people come into this any more than Caucasian, or Asian, or any other race or creed for that matter...? Not trying to cause an argument at all, but I'm genuinely perplexed



Agree with Holly.  Lon, what are you insinuating about Blacks?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2015)

Never ceases to amaze me just how some people in society see other groups, I'm learning not to flinch, not even when reading post from members on this site. As usual the gift that keeps giving.  Thank you ladies for point it out.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

C'mon, Lon.   Please explain.  I think we're all guilty of stereotypical thinking now and then but we need to own up to it when we are.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 30, 2015)

I used to live down the street from an all girl... all white.. Catholic high school.   OMD...  the filthy language coming out to the mouths of these little princesses would make a sailor blush.  (no offense to sailors)  But these girls were loud.. and they were potty mouthed..   So I would say that perhaps the profanity in films these days is to attract the White female parochial school attendees..  lol!!


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry Lon I understand the question about possibly attracting a more youthful audience in films...which I agree is a great possibility as profanity seems second nature to so much of the youth today sadly, but how do Black people come into this any more than Caucasian, or Asian, or any other race or creed for that matter...? Not trying to cause an argument at all, but  I'm genuinely perplexed



The Black Community has developed their very own unique expressions and profanities that are very seldom if ever used by caucasians, more explicitly MOTHER -----R. I remember as a young teen ager growing up in Oakland California and hearing that profanity for the very first time. It was exclusively used among the blacks that I knew. BITCH is used quite differently among blacks than it is used by caucasians. This is not mean't to be a racist rant about black folk, just differences in culture.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> The Black Community has developed their very own unique expressions and profanities that are very seldom if ever used by caucasians, more explicitly MOTHER -----R. I remember as a young teen ager growing up in Oakland California and hearing that profanity for the very first time. It was exclusively used among the blacks that I knew. BITCH is used quite differently among blacks than it is used by caucasians. This is not mean't to be a racist rant about black folk, just differences in culture.



Are you kidding me?   M-F er has been known to grace the lips of every race.  And well... Bitch is pretty much universal..

There is a rule of thumb Lon... when you find yourself in a hole... it's really best to stop digging.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

^5 QS. :clap:

Also – Lon, the people _you _knew in Oakland do NOT represent an entire race.  And I don't even care to know what you mean by "the Black Community"


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Agree with Holly.  Lon, what are you insinuating about Blacks?



I am not trying to insinuate any thing about Blacks and no, they don't use profanity any more than Hispanics Anglos, etc.
Each racial group and ethnic group has developed over the years their very own unique expressions and profanities. Would you grant me that?


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon, I'm amazed and disappointed that you're trying to justify this.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Are you kidding me?   M-F er has been known to grace the lips of every race.  And well... Bitch is pretty much universal..
> 
> There is a rule of thumb Lon... when you find yourself in a hole... it's really best to stop digging.



You are wrong---------M-Fer certainly graces the lips of every race now, but it was not a commonly used profanity in the 19 40's and that my dear is the point I was trying to make. Don't try putting me in a hole.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Good grief. :holymoly: This thread should be locked/removed.  I'm done here.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Good grief. :holymoly: This thread should be locked/removed.  I'm done here.



This thread should not be locked. Why would you make such a suggestion Applecruncher?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> With all due respect, you must be a bit thick if you don't fully understand my points and of course the black friends that I had in Oakland did not represent the entire "Black Community" in which I lived or the entire race.



Ron, actually, you really shouldn't be calling anyone thick when you don't have a clue about how far back certain terms were used and from whom and when and where.  There's conflict on the true origins dating back to slavery some say before dating back to Europe as well, but, I'd like to know where you get your facts other than from the limited numbers and types  of people with in cultures you've come into contact with that shaped your views.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, to get back to the use of profanity in movies.  I remember as a kid, a character would be in a desperate situation, maybe life and death and he would say "Gee Whiz, I hope those killers spare us.  I hate those jerks."  When "Shit!  We're in bad F'ing shape, those bastard need some hot lead up their butts", might have been more appropriate.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Lon, I'm amazed and disappointed that you're trying to justify this.



I am equally amazed and disappointed by responses that have tried to make out my OP as a Racist Rant. My inter racial family members would certainly disagree.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Back only because Lon sent me a PM.  Lon, don’t send me anymore PMs.  I’m sending you to ignoreland.  buhbye


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow!!  Break!  Break!  Can't we all just get along?  *Referee hat off*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't agree this thread should be locked or removed. We're all adults here I think it should be discussed and debated like any other serious subject.

Much as I understand and concur with your frustration Applecruncher..I do think that we should first discover why the Op has come to the conclusion that he has..and perhaps then we can oppose or agree with his points of view.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I don't agree this thread should be locked or removed. We're all adults here I think it should be discussed and debated like any other serious subject.
> 
> Much as I understand and concur with your frustration Applecruncher..I do think that we should first discover why the Op has come to the conclusion that he has..and perhaps then we can oppose or agree with his points of view.



Ahhhhh Reason!!!  Thanks Holly!!!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a good black buddy classmate in Jr. Hi.  We had a lot of fun together in wood shop.
When he used the term M...er F...er, I said, "How can you say such a thing?" He said that  HE and his black friends just thought it was the worst thing
they could say about each other. May I remind you that was back in the 1940s....it was that long ago that this expression was in vogue.

ON a side note; My friend played bass fiddle in the school band. When he grew up he went to NY city and played with many big name entertainers and became a big name himself.  His name was Major Holly. He died a few years ago but you can 'Google' him to look up his bio.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I had a good black buddy classmate in Jr. Hi.  We had a lot of fun together in wood shop.
> When he used the term M...er F...er, I said, "How can you say such a thing?" He said that  HE and his black friends just thought it was the worst thing
> they could say about each other. May I remind you that was back in the 1940s....it was that long ago that this expression was in vogue.
> 
> ON a side note; My friend played bass fiddle in the school band. When he grew up he went to NY city and played with many big name entertainers and became a big name himself.  His name was Major Holly. He died a few years ago but you can 'Google' him to look up his bio.




Don't ALL races think that is about one of the worst things you can call someone?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Don't ALL races think that is about one of the worst things you can call someone?



I would hope so QS...but by the same token everyone, just _everyone _I know hates the word **nt...doesn't stop people using it tho' simply because it's used as a verbal tool that is almost guaranteed  to get people furious!!


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Ron, actually, you really shouldn't be calling anyone thick when you don't have a clue about how far back certain terms were used and from whom and when and where.  There's conflict on the true origins dating back to slavery some say before dating back to Europe as well, but, I'd like to know where you get your facts other than from the limited numbers and types  of people with in cultures you've come into contact with that shaped your views.



It's Lon April, not Ron and the Lon is short for my given name Alonzo (a name more common in the Black Community). Now please, let's not make anything out of that.

Secondly, I am 80 years old and have spent good parts of my life living in muti cultural, multi ethnic communities.

I am totally baffled by some on this Forum that have done their best to depict me as one who is critical of Blacks or is it better that I say African Americans. My OP is based on personal relationships and observations from the early 1940's to present day and was not mean't to be a definitive treatise on profanity.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

True  QS, I was merely pointing out when I first heard the expression.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> It's Lon April, not Ron and the Lon is short for my given name Alonzo (a name more common in the Black Community). Now please, let's not make anything out of that.
> 
> Secondly, I am 80 years old and have spent good parts of my life living in muti cultural, multi ethnic communities.
> 
> I am totally baffled by some on this Forum that have done their best to depict me as one who is critical of Blacks or is it better that I say African Americans. My OP is based on personal relationships and observations from the early 1940's to present day and was not mean't to be a definitive treatise on profanity.



You say Lon, I say Ron, skittle, Kadaddle.    Alls well in the neighborhood.  

For the record, I've never used the term, MFker, I never much used any profanity till recent years other than if I was really perturbed or stumped my foot or something.  I'm not fond of hearing cursing in movies, but by joe, I love seeing things go boom and stars and spangles and stuff fly through the air and robots and and and.  Well, anyway, I get your drift at this point, not big deal, letting it go from my end.  Just try not sounding like a bigot if you don't want the lable, I get that you're not, you just sounded that way.

Friends now daddy warbucks, you know because all Rons, I mean Lons I know are rich.  :bighug:


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I had a good black buddy classmate in Jr. Hi.  We had a lot of fun together in wood shop.
> When he used the term M...er F...er, I said, "How can you say such a thing?" He said that  HE and his black friends just thought it was the worst thing
> they could say about each other. May I remind you that was back in the 1940s....it was that long ago that this expression was in vogue.
> 
> ON a side note; My friend played bass fiddle in the school band. When he grew up he went to NY city and played with many big name entertainers and became a big name himself.  His name was Major Holly. He died a few years ago but you can 'Google' him to look up his bio.



Amen!!!  The 1940's Junior High is when I too first heard MF used


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2015)

BTW, it wasn't till this that I fell in love with the word you are about to hear.  Sorry, I crack up every time I see this fool saying the word.



Spoiler


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 30, 2015)

I sort of agree with Lon, but I sure wouldn't put him down for doing the thread. He was only asking a question! From what I've heard in life, some cultures do use certain profanity words more than others. And, again, from what I know, there are some profanity words that some cultures don't even use. Some people use a lot more profanity than others do. Even though a lot of folks don't like it, the "f" bomb has become part of everyday language for many folks. And, some folks only use profanity when they get really upset. Wife and I consider ourselves Christians, but there are times that one of us will say the better/nicer profanity words, such as "damn" or sh*t. On the other hand, my wife's sister is the Christian type that would never use profanity. I've known her for 15 years and have never heard one word of profanity come out of her. 

Certain movies have a lot of profanity in them and we absolutely won't watch them. A lot of John Travolta's lines in To Paris With Love contain profanity, but the movie is still full of great action. Melissa McCarthy has used plenty of profanity in her movies, until the one where she played a boy's mother in Saint Vincent. 

Profanity is definitely out there, and as far as I'm concerned, none of it makes our society better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have no objection to profanity in films when it is used in realistic circumstances as such in real life, however I watched a couple of movies depicting WW 2 where the profanities that were used were not even common place in the 40's particularly among Caucasians. Do the screen writers feel they must do this to attract a black or more youthful audience?



I don't know Lon, I haven't watched that many old movies, but the ones I did usually didn't have the curse phrases they use today, as far as I remember.  Cursing in the movies or real life doesn't really bother me at all, but it would have bothered my mother greatly. To me it's just words and phrases, many times not even thought of literally by the user.  We were not particularly religious in my home growing up, but my parents were strict about not using foul language of any kind at home, they didn't do it and my siblings and I didn't dare.

However, I was born in the early 1950s, in a large city environment.  I spent my teens hanging out in the streets with my friends, and although I'm white, my friends, neighbors and acquaintances were of all races, ethnic backgrounds and were from all walks of life.

Language in the city streets like that was used by many people regardless of race, including myself.  It would be used many times in regular conversation, it didn't have to be angry or insulting anyone in particular, sometimes just playful or used as an adjective to emphasize a feeling about something.  I still use some of that language at times today, although not as often.  I've never used it around my elders, children or anyone who may be offended.

If I hear cursing in a violent mafia type movie, to me it's just natural and the way it would be in real life.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm old enough to remember when Rhett told Scalett, "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."
This phrase shocked a lot of people and some even tried to get it taken out.
Pretty "damn" mild by today's standards, huh?


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 30, 2015)

And I remember a great fuss in the Sydney newspapers when, in a production of Pygmalion (G.B. Shaw), a school girl uttered the line "Not bloody likely". It was the late 1950s. Shocking.

Then there is the WW I verse known as The Australaise which is a soldiers' marching song to the tune of Onward Christian Soldiers.

*The Austra——laise [poem by C.J. Dennis]*

8 May 2012  by IAC · Leave a Comment 
[Editor: This poem by C.J. Dennis was published in in _Backblock Ballads and Other Verses_ (1913) and _Backblock Ballads and Later Verses_ (1918). In _Backblock Ballads and Other Verses_ its title was “A Real Australian Austra—laise”. The missing word in this poem, one not spoken in polite society at that time, was “bloody”; it was the same (missing) word in all instances, except for the eighth line (the last line in the first stanza), where the word “bastards” would be appropriate.]



> *The Austra——laise*
> 
> Fellers of Australier,
> Blokes an’ coves an’ coots,
> ...


Just one of many reasons why Aussie diggers were seen as uncouth ruffians by their British officers.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been around all kinds of people all my life, and haven't noticed a propensity toward any particular level of profanity, based on race or ethnic origin.   That being said, certain strata of people on the sociology-economic continuum do tend towards potty mouth.  When I worked at a steel mill potty mouth was just part of the culture, and nothing thought of it.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 30, 2015)

I've worked in and around the construction industry for 40+ years.  The use of foul language is NOT race or gender specific.  It is sad how today's culture seems not able to put one sentence together without lacing it with profanity.  I believe I've told the story of a recent construction foreman leaving for another project visiting with me about noticing I do now use cursewords.  Never have.  Never will.  (And, my job "blesses" me with the opportunity to be cursed at on a fairly regular basis.)  

I do believe some of the stereotyping done, connecting profanity with a specific race, has to do with music and movies.  Honestly, I do not hear the profanity laced music booming through parking lots and up and down the street except with today's "rap" music.  It may be there.  It's just what I catch as vehicles pass by.  My old-time-country music may talk about broken homes and prison and picking up ladies at the bar, but you don't hear vulgarities.  

During the past few years, I've only requested two workers be removed from project sites.  Both of those incidents involved caucasian males who would not refrain from shouting profanities in residential neighborhoods.  Now, with the large influx of Spanish speaking personnel in this industry, they may well be using profanities but I don't speak Spanish and couldn't tell if they were.  :>)


----------



## rickary (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon's question was not meant to be racial.  But immediately QS. AprilT and Applecrucher jumped right on him.  This disgust me.  Political correctness BS.  This being from Senior's.  Same thing happened in Ferguson, Mo. people going crazy because of heresay not paying attention to the truth.  Policeman in NY and other good people were killed or hurt.  Disgusting.

There are hardly any movies made for adults these days (most not all), that are not full of disgusting language.   Bad language movies of today are the rule not the exception. You might find some made for TV that are not.

After serving in the USMC in Vietnam and fought with Whites, Blacks, Mexicans and Puerto Ricans, and was there when black-power started, when the blacks started their own kind of identity.  The blacks did predominantly use m f er.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2015)

rickary said:


> Lon's question was not meant to be racial.  But immediately QS. AprilT and Applecrucher jumped right on him.  This disgust me.  Political correctness BS.  This being from Senior's.  Same thing happened in Ferguson, Mo. people going crazy because of heresay not paying attention to the truth.  Policeman in NY and other good people were killed or hurt.  Disgusting.
> 
> There are hardly any movies made for adults these days (most not all), that are not full of disgusting language.   Bad language movies of today are the rule not the exception. You might find some made for TV that are not.
> 
> After serving in the USMC in Vietnam and fought with Whites, Blacks, Mexicans and Puerto Ricans, and was there when black-power started, when the blacks started their own kind of identity.  The blacks did predominantly use m f er.



I like the new name.  Of course you don't see it that way and only picked a few people to say are being politically correct and calling it BS.  But when someone says the language being used is to appeal to blacks and youth you are making a point are you not to label blacks having a preference for such language or some such branding?  No, I guess it means nothing at all when you point a finger and say something like whites and youth this or that.  MF is the least of the words used in most films, it is just one of half a dozen, but you seem to be focuses on that one word as well any particular reason?  Mostly it's just the FU or Bi_tcH wh_re words that get thrown around and those tend to be multi-cultural, but even MF is a cross over word which has been used by many generations of non-blacks for a variety of reasons.

As far as who uses such language, I guess you've never been in a board room or near the NY stock market around a bunch of stock brockers of other wealthy men on exclusive golf courses.  They know how to use MF in various forms that would make your ears bleed.  MF.

Some stories are that MF was started out of Slave masters coming by to rape there slaves so the slaves would say here comes that MF again, as far as how some in other cultures are said to have started using it, a MF was someone who often in several places, not just here in the US, would pay to sleep with poor women, even if the woman had a husband, but they didn't care where they laid their loins.

All this pretense about how proper society has been through the years is just pretense.  There has been great degradation, only people acting proper on the surface while doing everyone and your mama when no one is looking.  Of course this doesn't apply to anyone of the wonderful members of this site, we are all proper perfect people, that have never don't a shameful thing in our lives.  I'd swear on a bible to that.

As Jessy would way,



Spoiler



BITCHES!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2015)

Just to add my two cents worth -- in my experience, the MF word is used equally by all the ethnic groups I've been around.  It doesn't have anything to do with economic strata or education, either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

One need only tiptoe back to the 50's to see married couples in twin beds because they weren't allowed to be in bed together.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2015)

Dame Warrigal, I've often wondered why "bloody" is considered such an awful word. Is there a backstory to the use of the word?  Is the word always considered awful, like if you said the murder scene was bloody?  Or just when it is used as an expletive?  I hope this doesn't offend you -- I just have always wondered.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2015)

Words are/were considered offensive for one of two reasons.
One is that they referred to ****** acts  or ****** organs.
Anglosaxon words  tend to be more offensive than others e.g. arse offensive, derriere not at all offensive.

The other reason is that they are considered blasphemous in some way eg Christ on a bike, goddamn etc
The exact reason why bloody was considered offensive is arguable. Here are some possible explanations



> Many theories have been put forward for the origin of _bloody_ as a profanity. One theory is that it derives from the phrase _by Our Lady_, a sacrilegious invocation of the Virgin Mary. The abbreviated form _By'r Lady_ is common in Shakespeare's plays around the turn of the 17th century, and interestingly Jonathan Swift about 100 years
> later writes both "it grows by'r Lady cold" and "it was bloody hot walking to-day"[SUP][1][/SUP] suggesting that a transition from one to the other could have been under way. In the middle of the 19th century Anne Brontë writes in _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_: "I went to see him once or twice – nay, twice or thrice – or, by'r lady, some four times" (Chapter XXII).
> 
> Others regard this explanation as dubious. Eric Partridge, in _Words, Words, Words_ (Methuen, 1933), describes this as "phonetically implausible". Geoffrey Hughes in _Swearing: A social history of foul language, oaths and profanity in English_ (Blackwell, 1991), points out that "by my lady" is not an adjective whereas _bloody_ is, and suggests that the slang use of the term started with _bloody drunk_ meaning "fired up and ready for a fight".
> ...



Whatever the reason, it is referred to as the "great Australian adjective" and is often inserted between syllables in some other word as in "fan-bloody-tastic". It is just an  emphasis word.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Bloody ( or if you live  in  the London area 'bleedin') is a word that is in common usage in the UK..it's not really considered a curse word any more...''this bloody/bleedin' can opener won't open the tin'' etc...every day word used by many here as in Oz as well I suspect.

I grew up in one of the most violent cities in Europe in the 50's and 60's ,although I was raised in the posh part of the city I had relatives who lived in the very worst areas who we visited regularly...and yet I rarely ever heard  the F or C word. Certainly no-one in my very extended family used it...and my father who was a very violent man in the extreme never used it either, and I don't believe he used it out of the hearing of the family either.

That said...I did hear him say it just once on his many physical attacks on my mother...and shocking as it may sound because although always terrified during the attacks, I was used to it...but when I heard him use the F Bomb for the first and only time once during an attack, I was absolutely horrified , couldn't believe what I'd just heard!!

Another example of a simple word used as as an insult, is the word 'Cow' ..in Scotland if you call a woman a cow you're accusing her of being a tramp, a lady of the night,,,it's probably the most offensive thing you can call a woman..however in England..it's used regularly towards women as a an admonishment for a mild transgression. Daft cow/silly cow...and little if any  offence is taken ...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2015)

Bloody and bugger, while considered offensive during my childhood, are highly unlikely to offend anyone in Australia or New Zealand today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBx4Ql6Umo

Another word that has lost its power to offend is bastard. It all depends on the accompanying adjective - old bastard, good; lousy bastard, not good



> *bastard* /ˈbɑːstə(r)d/ – general purpose designation for a person or persons, may be either a term of endearment or an expression of hostility or resentment.
> 
> It has sometimes been called "the great Australian endearment", but can also be an insult; interpreted according to context. Calling someone "a silly bastard" is affectionate: calling them "a stupid bastard" is a serious insult.
> 
> ...



I learned long ago that words by themselves are not offensive. Its the context that matters. If the speaker intends to offend, then it is offensive. If not, it can be overlooked once we get over our historical hang ups.

I'm always amused when people type "sh*t" or "shite" when everyone knows that they mean shit. My thinking is either choose another word or own it and spell it properly.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes but here in the Uk DW the word IS *Shite * although more recently Shit has become more common...as in Oh shite/shit  I've left my bag on the bus...

On forums people have been using asterisks instead of typing the whole word, more to get around the profanity blocker than to prevent upsetting the more sensitive..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Bloody and bugger, while considered offensive during my childhood, are highly unlikely to offend anyone in Australia or New Zealand today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBx4Ql6Umo
> 
> ...



I had a habit of saying ,at times while out dancing, phew I'm buggered after dancing almost an hour . I had to soon bite my tongue and stop saying it as it offended some of the other people attending the dance . Those offended were people who attend church every Sunday.. .


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but here in the Uk DW the word IS *Shite * although more recently Shit has become more common...as in Oh shite/shit  I've left my bag on the bus...
> 
> On forums people have been using asterisks instead of typing the whole word, more to get around the profanity blocker than to prevent upsetting the more sensitive..



I say shite instead of shit most of the time.  And I also picked up bloody, most often using it as bloody hell.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Exactly Annie...''Bloody Hell'' is a very common exclamation..


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2015)

An exclamation of surprise/astonishment is "shit a brick !!"

Careful, ladies, we are in danger of teaching the Americans how to swear with flair.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

LOL...


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> An exclamation of surprise/astonishment is "shit a brick !!"
> 
> Careful, ladies, we are in danger of teaching the Americans how to swear with flair.


And let all our " Friends " know we are more than a little country town with kangaroos jumping down the road LOL ..


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> An exclamation of surprise/astonishment is "shit a brick !!"
> 
> Careful, ladies, we are in danger of teaching the Americans how to swear with flair.



Oh please...... We "shit bricks" here too..    But bloody isn't in our vernacular....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> An exclamation of surprise/astonishment is "shit a brick !!"
> 
> Careful, ladies, we are in danger of teaching the Americans how to swear with flair.



Oh, I can assure you Americans can swear with the best of them.  I used to say shit a brick many years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh please...... We "shit bricks" here too..    But bloody isn't in our vernacular....



I heard bloody so many times after moving here that I picked it up as well as many other words.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

I can honestly say I have never used the phrase *shit a brick* although other people do use it around me but not regularly..

I've never been big on swearing other than bloody..and usually instead of shit..I say sugar..but I do say feck a lot which is a Celtic version of the F bomb ..LOL


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

This coarseness being displayed here is unsuitable for some viewers...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Shut yer eyes then Ralphy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This coarseness being displayed here is unsuitable for some viewers...



But we're grown-ups, Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy isn't. He is still playing handball off the curb, right next to his sandbox. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy isn't. He is still playing handball off the curb, right next to his sandbox. Lol.



True.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Meanies...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Awww....you gonna go off and sulk now, Ralphy boy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish that my mommy was around so that I could tell ner...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

I ain't scared of your mommy. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

My mommy could have beat up your mommy, so take that...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy isn't. He is still playing handball off the curb, right next to his sandbox. Lol.



I do hope that's not the sandbox the cats use.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I always keep my sandbox covered when I'm not using it...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, Pappy, it is. Ralphy, stop pulling your bottom lip over your head, and come back and face us like a man? Boy? Polymorphic ooze-amoeba? Oh, never mind. Carry on!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy. You do not have a mother, you are spawn born on a killer wind during a night of despair, (maybe two). Just saying.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just keep moving it further down the line...


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2015)

WWII ended a few years before I was born. However, I remember by dear, sweet Mother telling me about how much nicer and kinder the men were "back in the day." My Dad was at war, so my Mom did her part serving in the USO and going to dances to dance with GI's coming home or on leave and had to go back. She said that a few hit on her, but mostly they were gentlemen and bad language was never tolerated. She told me that very seldom did she ever hear a cuss word and never an "F" bomb. I don't know if movies in that era had certain rules for swearing or not, but I can't remember ever watching a film from that era and maybe not before the 60's until I started to hear the cussing. Last night, I watched Tora! Tora! Tora! for the umpteenth time and I can't recall if anyone swore or not. If they did, it may have been only a very few less foul words.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes... but women were also treated like children and taught to know their place.  Discrimination against women ran rampant and there was little opportunity other than being a wife and mother.   So I think when I look back at the "Good old days... when men were men and the womenfolk kept their mouths shut...  I seldom wax nostalgic.  I'd rather put up with a few F bombs than go back to subservience.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... but women were also treated like children and taught to know their place.  Discrimination against women ran rampant and there was little opportunity other than being a wife and mother.   So I think when I look back at the "Good old days... when men were men and the womenfolk kept their mouths shut...  I seldom wax nostalgic.  I'd rather put up with a few F bombs than go back to subservience.



It was the good ole' days for white men.  Period.


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2015)

I watched an episode of "Ozzie & Harriet" on TV yesterday afternoon on RETRO-TV. I found it to be a huge difference from today's TV. I probably watched every episode of their's. Even the shows of "Father Knows Best", Leave It To Beaver", the "Dick Van Dyke Show", along with many others are actually refreshing to watch. No bad language and they speak about family things and what they did together. Overall, they are really corny to watch now, but back then, they were funny. It's like the world today has done a complete 180 from the 50's. How did we every get by without foul language and sex?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

oldman said:


> I watched an episode of "Ozzie & Harriet" on TV yesterday afternoon on RETRO-TV. I found it to be a huge difference from today's TV. I probably watched every episode of their's. Even the shows of "Father Knows Best", Leave It To Beaver", the "Dick Van Dyke Show", along with many others are actually refreshing to watch. No bad language and they speak about family things and what they did together. Overall, they are really corny to watch now, but back then, they were funny. It's like the world today has done a complete 180 from the 50's. How did we every get by without foul language and sex?



I remember movies back then and the only swearing they did was hell and damn.  I watched Jaws again recently and they did not swear and that was 1975.  Sometimes swearing would have been appropriate in that film!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I remember movies back then and the only swearing they did was hell and damn.  I watched Jaws again recently and they did not swear and that was 1975.  Sometimes swearing would have been appropriate in that film!!



Yeah, like when the shark laid on the front of the boat to get everything to slide towards him, I would have yelled, "Holy S__T".


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

oldman said:


> Yeah, like when the shark laid on the front of the boat to get everything to slide towards him, I would have yelled, "Holy S__T".



When the chief was tossing in the fish bait for the shark and he turned and saw the shark the first time, I think he started to say 'you come chuck this shit, but didn't completely say it'.  And when he shot the shark at the end he said 'shoot you son of a ....'.  Personally there would have been many, many F's in that situation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

And the ladies pranced around in dresses and high heels... always pretty and perky for their men..   Except Laura Petrie wore capri pants...skin tight pants...  It was a good time for men... white men..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> And the ladies pranced around in dresses and high heels... always pretty and perky for their men..   Except Laura Petrie wore capri pants...skin tight pants...  It was a good time for men... white men..



Yup.  Mrs. Cleaver in her pearls and high heels cleaning the house.  Skinny Laura Petrie and her skin tights!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yup.  Mrs. Cleaver in her pearls and high heels cleaning the house.  Skinny Laura Petrie and her skin tights!



No wonder some guys would love to go back....  June must have been easy to catch in those heels...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny, how few women would choose to go back. With all it's flaws, the present is far kinder to us.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Funny, how few women would choose to go back. With all it's flaws, the present is far kinder to us.



Yeah... longing for the "good ole days" is a male fantasy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Not really longing for the old days, the ****** revolution was especially appreciated...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 31, 2015)

Only when I was in the Navy did I get around people who used profanity quite a bit. When I first went in, I heard words that I'd never heard before and that alone scared the crap out of me! I got use to it, but still. 

My step-dad used certain profanity words quite a bit and it would really upset my step-mom, especially when he would talk that way in our vehicle right after church. I didn't use profanity at home, and none of the farm kids I grew up around used it. Some of my high school classmates used it, but they were the same students that would leave the school at lunch, go across the street to a 7-11 and smoke cigs and BS. They were my classmates, but weren't the group that I hung out with. 

Since the Navy, I've just never chose to be around folks that used a lot, or any, profanity. Even the guys I done rodeo with used very little of if. Since we were all members of a major rodeo association, saying certain profanity words in public could get us in trouble with the association if someone turned us in.

And, the rock band I was involved with.........pretty "straight-laced". Nobody smoked, cheated on their girlfriends/wives, drank much or used really bad language. Just the way we were.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Seriously though.... they are ONLY words.   and words only have power that we as a society assign to them.   

I remember when I was about 8 or 9 years old, our neighbor's grandkids, who were my age, visited from England.   When they found out that I could use the word "bloody" with no trepidation or ramifications, they would always want me to say it... and goaded me into it.   So I obliged.. with every other word being "bloody"... until I got bored with being so entertaining and told them to take a bloody hike.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

There's a funny cartoon being passed around the internet showing a young man visiting June Cleaver.

He was saying, "You look very nice Mrs. Cleaver,  but that's not what I meant when I said I wanted to see the Beaver."


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Funny, how few women would choose to go back. With all it's flaws, *the present is far kinder to us*.



Yes, as long as "us" doesn't include those(through no fault of their own) were born male and/or white.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

You are so right, QuickSilver. Here in Canada, with one third of our population having Francophone roots, there is a whole French culture of profanity, primarily based on the Catholic church. To a Québécois, the word for Tabernacle is an obscenity, in English, it is not.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not offended by profanity as long as it's not every third word.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

This is true.... and so long as one is known for NOT usually using profanity... a well placed "F"BOMB will usually get their attention, and show them you mean business.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is true.... and so long as one is known for NOT usually using profanity... a well placed "F"BOMB will usually get their attention, and show them you mean business.



No shit!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

F*** yea!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

#%#<€*+¥€#<~}!!! So there!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> #%#<€*+¥€#<~}!!! So there!



Now THAT is over the line!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Why thank you, Jim, I live to offend!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why thank you, Jim, I live to offend!




:thumbsup1::yougogirl:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the support, Annie. I think April might join our gang, waiting, waiting, in anticipation of her answer. We are the Leather Ladies, and this is how we roll! Stop laughing, this is serious! Perhaps Jim might like to be our honourary enforcer. HaHaHaHa. Don't need to wear leather Jim, but uniform is a must!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks for the support, Annie. I think April might join our gang, waiting, waiting, in anticipation of her answer. We are the Leather Ladies, and this is how we roll! Stop laughing, this is serious! Perhaps Jim might like to be our honourary enforcer. HaHaHaHa. Don't need to wear leather Jim, but uniform is a must!



Naw, I'll just watch the carnage from the outside.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Somehow I think April is too much of a lady to participate in this kind of vulgarity.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

George Carlins take on profanity. 


WARNING: language



Spoiler


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Somehow I think April is too much of a lady to participate in this kind of vulgarity.



Maybe, but she's nice enough to not jump in and criticize others for having a little fun too.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze, HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Maybe, but she's nice enough to not jump in and criticize others for having a little fun too.




:goodone:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> George Carlins take on profanity.
> 
> 
> WARNING: language
> ...



George Carlin was one of a kind...  always hit the nail on the head despite his language.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

I think there are enough words in the English language for educated, informed people to express themselves without resorting to vulgarity.  People who have to resort to vulgarity are showing their ignorance.  I think there are other people on this board who agree. They just haven't spoken up yet


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I think there are enough words in the English language for educated, informed people to express themselves without resorting to vulgarity.  People who have to resort to vulgarity are showing their ignorance.  I think there are other people on this board who agree. They just haven't spoken up yet



I'm sure you are right just as there are many who feel words are harmless and once in awhile express one's ideas better than any other word.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

No one is forced to pursue any thread they might find offensive. In my opinion, vulgarity, like obscenity, is often in the eye of the beholder. We are playing--enjoying ourselves. I love George Carlin for his tongue in cheek parody of stiff society mores. He was gritty and real. No hypoc racy there. I miss him.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Replying to Jim. 


Possibly. I even use a well placed "Dam" once in a while myself but never the F or MF word. IMMHO, that takes something that is beautiful between a man and a woman and turns it into something dirty and vulgar.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

You mean between a man and his mother?    That's not really a nice thought..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> No one is forced to pursue any thread they might find offensive. In my opinion, vulgarity, like obscenity, is often in the eye of the beholder. We are playing--enjoying ourselves. I love George Carlin for his tongue in cheek parody of stiff society mores. He was gritty and real. No hypoc racy there. I miss him.



He was ahead of his time but I too loved his mind.  In '72 or thereabouts when he put out the 7 words you can't say on television I probably head it 10 times and laughed out loud each time.  Some folks can't just live and let live.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You mean between a man and his mother?    That's not really a nice thought..



No.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver, you are a very wicked woman, and I like you! HaHaHaHa!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Jim, I have found life to be much less stressful since I experienced my conversion to doubt! Lol.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Frankly, I don't care for it in everyday usage, when I do use it, like on message boards it more so like pushing the envelope, it had never been much a part of my life or many of my close circle of friends and family, yes some in my circle do use it, but, if any use it as their every other or even 10th word, I cringe, I'm not a fan, I'm not a fan of it's wide usage in movies.  I am a big a fan of using it myself in optune moments I won't mention or I might get spanked.    But, I've learned not to be judgy about those who use it more frequently and for whatever purpose in their everyday life.  

As I've said, I make no pretense that that the use of such language and behaviors are some new phenomenon, many people used profanity then or now, just because we didn't hear it in movies on tv, see certain acts in film, on tv, around us, doesn't mean it wasn't going on.  The world wide web has brought things closer to home for one thing as with many other forms of communication.  Is all of it good, not really.  We sure as heck weren't seeing all the priest doing their little side jobs and thinking you know everything your friends and neighbors do when you are watching is ridiculous.  Only person you can truly vouch for is yourself.  And from what I observe, I'll keep my eyes wide open and ears to the pavement.  Too many people preach how very perfectly honorable they live their lives and we know how that turns out many times.  Think Gingrich, Oh ever hear of C-Street House? And yes, I know the Dems aren't any better or worse this isn't about a party, just showing how pervasive it is and purporting to be of faith or anything else means little really, just spoken words, actions speak so much louder and I'm sure we've all seen lots of action from people that tell us much more as to who they are, especially how they treat others, judge others and prop themselves to be more pure than others in some way.  We all have our faults, some more vile than others, depending upon how and who is viewing them.  None of us are a perfect people.

Some people need to choose their entertainment sources a little better if you are so bothered, little of what I watch has so much profanity in it that it makes my eyes ears hurt, what the devil are you all tuning into.  Maybe try not keeping up with watching what the youngins are watching or stop watching so much soft corer porn would do you good, I don't know.  Just kidding, there is a bit unnecessary usage to a degree in film and tv at times, just get off your demographic related kicks will ya unless you have some stats to back these things up.  I realize it's not easy to take the time to seek real info outside ones little circle of life sometimes, but, it can be so freeing sometimes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, AprilT, testify! Seriously, you speak a lot of truth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

Amen April!  All in all, actions speak louder than words.  I rather be a good person who drops the occasional F bomb, than a bad person who has an issue saying darn.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

I was right about April not condemning others for things she might not do herself.  April, you live up to my idea of you....good people. :yougogirl:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT is awesome!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Sea Breeze, your integrity is commendable.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

rickary said:


> Lon's question was not meant to be racial. But immediately QS. AprilT and Applecrucher jumped right on him. This disgust me. Political correctness BS. This being from Senior's. Same thing happened in Ferguson, Mo. people going crazy because of heresay not paying attention to the truth. Policeman in NY and other good people were killed or hurt. Disgusting.
> 
> There are hardly any movies made for adults these days (most not all), that are not full of disgusting language. Bad language movies of today are the rule not the exception. You might find some made for TV that are not.
> 
> After serving in the USMC in Vietnam and fought with Whites, Blacks, Mexicans and Puerto Ricans, and was there when black-power started, when the blacks started their own kind of identity. The blacks did predominantly use m f er.



Wow. 

If Lon didn’t mean to be racial, then he shouldn’t have singled out a particular race and applied a negative, incorrect stereotype.

Ferguson? You say the same thing happened in Ferguson. What same thing?

Next you’ll be whining about OJ.

Yeah, disgusting indeed. Actually pathetic.

ETA: btw in your hit list you forgot about hollydolly, she was first.
(waving to holly)


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

rickary said:


> Lon's question was not meant to be racial.  But immediately QS. AprilT and Applecrucher jumped right on him.  This disgust me.  Political correctness BS.  This being from Senior's.  Same thing happened in Ferguson, Mo. people going crazy because of heresay not paying attention to the truth.  Policeman in NY and other good people were killed or hurt.  Disgusting.
> 
> There are hardly any movies made for adults these days (most not all), that are not full of disgusting language.   Bad language movies of today are the rule not the exception. You might find some made for TV that are not.
> 
> After serving in the USMC in Vietnam and fought with Whites, Blacks, Mexicans and Puerto Ricans, and was there when black-power started, when the blacks started their own kind of identity.  The blacks did predominantly use m f er.



Well...  Howdy doo to you too!   lol!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

All colours, and multiple genders of Canadians have been known to use MF and it's equivalent in a myriad of languages. As of yet, none have been crispy crittered by a bolt from above. Lol. Live and let live, eh?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> George Carlin was one of a kind...  always hit the nail on the head despite his language.



Loved him!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'm sure you are right just as there are many who feel words are harmless and once in awhile express one's ideas better than any other word.



On some occasions, like when you drop a brick on your toes, or you're in a car that's about to crash, or you jump out of a plane and your chute won't open, _gosh darn it_ just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AprilT is awesome!



Agree.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> On some occasions, like when you drop a brick on your toes, or you're in a car that's about to crash, or you jump out of a plane and your chute won't open, _gosh darn it_ just doesn't cut it.


True.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AprilT is awesome!





Ameriscot said:


> Agree.



WOW!  Thanks, my daughter says that once and a while and then in the next sentence reneges and says I'm a horrible person.  LOL!  Kids, can't live with them can't eat them for dinner.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AprilT is awesome!


I think so, too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> WOW!  Thanks, my daughter says that once and a while and then in the next sentence reneges and says I'm a horrible person.  LOL!  Kids, can't live with them can't eat them for dinner.



:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

French fried kids--yummy.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

My Mother (Bless her heart) used to say, "He wouldn't say 'shit'  if he had a mouthful of it."


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

Falcon said:


> My Mother (Bless her heart) used to say, "He wouldn't say 'shit' if he had a mouthful of it."



I always wondered about that expression.  Who would want a mouthfull? layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Falcon said:


> My Mother (Bless her heart) used to say, "He wouldn't say 'shit'  if he had a mouthful of it."



My mother rarely swore and if she did it was hell or damn.  My dad used both of those much more often.  When the family actually heard my mother say 'shit' we all said 'go mom!!'.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

My father swore like a sailor...  well..  He WAS a sailor during WWII.  My mother only used some of the "softer" curse words on occasion.   I can swear like a sailor too..  Mom always said I took after my father.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

My mother occasionally used the softer curse words.
My father rarely cursed, until he was in his 80s - then he cursed quite a bit.  Guess at that point he didn't give a damn.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My father swore like a sailor...  well..  He WAS a sailor during WWII.  My mother only used some of the "softer" curse words on occasion.   I can swear like a sailor too..  Mom always said I took after my father.



I can outswear a sailor! . My dad was also a sailor but I learned my swearwords elsewhere.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

My Airborne maxed my swearing capacity, I think I could hold my own anywhere at this #%>€><#}{{##**¥ point! Lol.


----------



## halalu (Mar 31, 2015)

*Really?? Black?*



Lon said:


> I have no objection to profanity in films when it is used in realistic circumstances as such in real life, however I watched a couple of movies depicting WW 2 where the profanities that were used were not even common place in the 40's particularly among Caucasians. Do the screen writers feel they must do this to attract a black or more youthful audience?


u:love_heart:
The film business caters to people who can afford to go to or rent movies. The majority of those people are not black!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> When the chief was tossing in the fish bait for the shark and he turned and saw the shark the first time, I think he started to say 'you come chuck this shit, but didn't completely say it'.  And when he shot the shark at the end he said 'shoot you son of a ....'.  Personally there would have been many, many F's in that situation.



For me, too, Ameriscot.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry, Lon, but the forum jury is in and found that you suck on this one...


----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yup.  Mrs. Cleaver in her pearls and high heels cleaning the house.  Skinny Laura Petrie and her skin tights!



I once heard a story that Mrs. Cleaver (Barbara Billingsley) had the smallest waist of any TV star at that time. (and maybe since)


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

oldman said:


> I once heard a story that Mrs. Cleaver (Barbara Billingsley) had the smallest waist of any TV star at that time. (and maybe since)



Quite the accomplishment to base ones fame on..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2015)

I yearn for a day when the scope of a woman's intelligence merits as much discussion as the supposed measurements of her body.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 1, 2015)

That day will come sooner when we celebrate the achievements of women of intelligence as much as we are fascinated by the appearance of actresses and models.

We have just lost a lovely old lady whose contribution was to the world of art. She was a class act from whoa to go.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...of-former-nga-director-betty-churcher/6362620

Scroll down the article and you will see the last portrait of her. It was painted by her son.
Even close to the end she radiated a special kind of beauty.


----------



## rickary (Apr 9, 2015)

Well I am changing my thoughts on some people on this thread.  AprilT you are the star of the post and well said the rest of you are just trying to be funny.  Not that I am any great judge but JMHO. I will try to get into that spirit more than not.  I guess what I am trying to say is you seniors are "we are wild and crazy guys (girls) as they used to say on SNL.


----------

